# Man It's Cold!!



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well here I am on the late shift again and I am glad we have no outside work! The Metrology Tower is reading an ambient temp of 10 degrees with 15 mph wind making it -7 on the ground. That doesn't count the gusts and the temp is dropping!









So how's it over there in Wolfwood!!

Eric


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Well here I am on the late shift again and I am glad we have no outside work! The Metrology Tower is reading an ambient temp of 10 degrees with 15 mph wind making it -7 on the ground. That doesn't count the gusts and the temp is dropping!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thermo. reads 6.4 and dropping but currently no real wind to speak of - just BIG GUSTS. Anyway you look at it - IT'S COLD OUT THERE!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Burrrrr

It is 48 and raining here.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Currently, it's 59 here...supposed to get down to a bone chilling 42 degrees tonight


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

49*....52*....those numbers are history up here!!!! Our December 2007 was NH's snowiest Dec. on record EVER (close to 40" total) and we started out 2008 with another 8". Sure was pretty!! More flurries today and now real cold setting in tonight - I think Winter is officially here......


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

It's 10 and clear here now with a low of 0 tonight. James


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

California is Chili today and hot tomale!

(Sorry...couldn't resist.)


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

up here in canada we dont know the meaning of the words...........warm hot humid dry heat.....we just know snow!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3ME said:


> California is Chili today and hot tomale!
> 
> (Sorry...couldn't resist.)


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Been cold here for weeks.. 0-10 at night 20-30 day.. Supposed to be around 60 for the next 3 days though...









Then more snow........









Carey


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey all,

Like Wolfie said...its been a banner winter so far. I am home now and listening to the wind. Ice and snow are dropping (and some small limbs) on the roof. Very eery. I don't like working second shift that much. The family is in bed and I miss them in the morning. Since I don't get up until 12! But it's only for a week.

Tasha the Camp dog is snoozing (read snoring ) next to me on the couch and the gas fire place is nice and warm. All I need is a few more Outbackers, some beer and I got a rally!!

Eric


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Well, good to know that you're home where it's safe and warm









Sometimes I wish we got some good extreme weather here for a change...we are however, supposed to get some rain here for the next few days









Ahhh, so, where's the beer??


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Well, good to know that you're home where it's safe and warm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh yeah... The Beer. Wolfie stole it. It's in her fridge actually! We were over there yesterday and I brought my last 6 pack of Sam Adams over. I put it in the fridge to keep it cold and then she pulled Staff out and I had to leave...sans Beer!! She's evil!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We woke up to -6 degrees outside here in northern Illinois and 49 degrees in the house. I hope that the furnace repair guy can get over here soon, even our lab is shivering.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> We woke up to -6 degrees outside here in northern Illinois and 49 degrees in the house. I hope that the furnace repair guy can get over here soon, even our lab is shivering.


Bad time for a furnace problem!!! Keep posting and maybe the heat from the computer can heat the house! Of course make sure you tuck the dog into bed first!!!









It's cold here too. We're about 45 minutes drive from Hell, so I'm assuming it is well Frozen over.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> We woke up to -6 degrees outside here in northern Illinois and 49 degrees in the house. I hope that the furnace repair guy can get over here soon, even our lab is shivering.


Time to move to the Outback for a few days.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

$192 and a few hours later, we are the new owners of a freshly installed ignition control module.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Notice we haven't heard Ghosty chiming-in, bragging about how warm it is in San Antonio.
The official low this morning at the San Antonio International Airport was 28!









Bob


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> $192 and a few hours later, we are the new owners of a freshly installed ignition control module.


Congrats! So did you do it just for the dog?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I woke up at 6 AM, and it was 19 degrees, here in SW GA......was only supposed to get down to 21, but I think they missed that a little. Supposed to be 23 tonight.
In comparison, it was supposed to be 13 where I'm moving to!! All this doesn't factor in wind chill and we have had 15-20 MPH gusts!!!















We went shoe shopping, yesterday, buying boots for everyone, and new New Balance, as well. We go to a specialty shoe store, in Tallahassee, that specializes in the hard-to-fit........me (9W), Jimmy(11-6E), Michael (15-2E).........wonder how many cows had to die to make our shoes!!
NOW, I have to buy cold-weather clothing. The boys are pretty-much outfitted, but not me. Also, a 4-wheel drive vehicle is in my future......it snowed on New Year's Eve up where I'm moving to!! Never drove in it, but will certainly have to get used to it. The truck has to go..........getting a 4WD Highlander.
Darlene


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I get warm fuzzies listening to all the low temps you are having. Thanks for taking some of it away from here. It's 20 degrees here...that's a heatwave! (really, any number without a - sign in front of it qualifies)

Anyway, bundle up, stay warm...and put on some Jimmy Buffett tunes. That always warms me up!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> I get warm fuzzies listening to all the low temps you are having. Thanks for taking some of it away from here. It's 20 degrees here...that's a heatwave! (really, any number without a - sign in front of it qualifies)
> 
> Anyway, bundle up, stay warm...and put on some Jimmy Buffett tunes. That always warms me up!


Ah....you're sooo right!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

http://www.accuweather.com/forecast.asp?pa...05&metric=0

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mswalt said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/forecast.asp?pa...05&metric=0
> 
> Mark


....and here I'd been thinking you were a nice man...








my bad


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

But we did get down to 20 the other night.









I'll have to say, I am looking forward to this weekend, though.









Mark


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Currently +3 C and raining here in Eastern Ontario. Not exactly a Canadian winter, but then again I was raised near Winterpeg...I am mean Winnipeg


----------

